# gaos show



## Hera (Mar 2, 2009)

The Greater Akron Orchid Society is having their show this weekend at Donzell's in Akron. Its a nice little show, good group of people. Here's a link
http://www.thegaos.org/shows.html


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanx for posting; If you go send us some photos.
PS Porters has light colored Phrags!


----------



## Hera (Mar 3, 2009)

Got my first phrag there last year. Grouville N4. I'll be keeping my eyes open.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like fun! Have a good time!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for posting; If you go send us some photos.
> PS Porters has light colored Phrags!


I dunno, Eric. I think he's sold out.


----------

